# To my Foster Mom...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted here before but I thought that it was a good reminder of why we choose to foster a dog...and then let them go 


To My Foster Mom...

You bundled me up with blankets and love. 
When I needed it most, you gave me a hug.

I learned that the world was not all scary and cold. 
That sometimes there's someone to have and to hold.

You taught me what love is, you helped me to mend. 
You loved me and healed me and became my first friend.

And just when I thought you'd done all you could do, 
there came along not one lesson, but two.

First you said, "Sweetheart, you're ready to go. 
I've done all I can, and you've learned all I know." 

You bundled me up with a blanket and kiss. 
Then came a new family; they even have kids!

They took me home, forever to stay. 
At first I thought that you sent me away.

Then lesson two became perfectly clear. 
No matter how far, you will always be near.

And so, Foster Mom, you know I've moved on. 
I have a new home, with toys and a lawn.

I'll never forget what I learned that first day. 
You don't really give your fosters away. 

You gave me these thoughts to remember you by. 
We may not meet again, and now I know why. 

You'll remember I lived with you for a time. 
I may not be yours, but you'll always be mine.

Author Unknown


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:hurt:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I concur Maryam!!
That is precious.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is sweet. Crying in the middle of the afternoon....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It's not nice, making me cry before bedtime. My hubby thought there was something really wrong.
What a beautiful poem.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

And that is the reason foster homes are wonderful-and foster "parents" are true Angels.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful poem!:Cry:
Gina


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:Cry::Cry:Oh my gosh...I am trying to tyoe with tears in my eyes....what perfect timing...Miss.Savannah I believe has found her furr-ever home. This is my first foster. We have had her since Thanksgiving...such a long time to bond and love her. I will truly miss her but know that she has love to share with her new family. This is going to be really hard....it makes me sick to think about saying good-bye which I won't I am telling her I will see her soon!!!! She has become a mommy's girl...oh this hurts.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> :Cry::Cry:Oh my gosh...I am trying to tyoe with tears in my eyes....what perfect timing...Miss.Savannah I believe has found her furr-ever home. This is my first foster. We have had her since Thanksgiving...such a long time to bond and love her. I will truly miss her but know that she has love to share with her new family. This is going to be really hard....it makes me sick to think about saying good-bye which I won't I am telling her I will see her soon!!!! She has become a mommy's girl...oh this hurts.


:hug: I know that it hurts to let her go but remember the impact that you've had on her life....love her and know that you're making the best choice for her. 
I still miss every one of my fosters and think about each of them almost every day. They become part of who you are


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing that beautiful poem..I have a foster pup named Ricky who I adopted from the dearest Foster parents ever Pam and John Wagner from Texas in June "08. We remain friends and talk at least once a week and I share pictures of Ricky with his new brothers Happy and Lucky on a regular basis. To be a foster parent is being "special and loving" in every way..I am so glad there are angels like them to help foster and find furever homes for these precious pups. My heart felt thanks and love goes out to all of you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful poem....:hurt::hug::hurt:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

so beautiful, (sobbing)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that lovely poem! Hats off to all the foster moms! :cheer2:


----------

